# To UV or not to UV



## willfishforfood (Feb 13, 2012)

With most of my fishing for salmon/steelhead there is a big push to paint UV clear coat on everything. So this year we put it to the test.
Salmon fishing wobblers on The Columbia River UV 9 fish with only 3 on same color wobbler with the same conditions fished side by side and if one lure landed a fish I switched sides of the anchored boat to test if the fish were on a moving up on the same path. The UV coated lure out fished the non UV 2 to 1 and for the same with steelhead when fishing plugs on cloudy days but same catch rate on bright days. It is what I call a non scientific study and will not back this statement with nothing more than a cooler full of fish


----------

